# Switch Panel Question



## D2VW14_20 (Jul 2, 2011)

Alright, I am trying to figure something out and I am not sure if it is possible. 

What I have done is ordered 5 illuminated toggle switches offline. Then, I am planning on taking a piece of steel or aluminum and making my own switch panel per-say. Or maybe a switch holder, lol. Anyways here is what I am wanting to do.

Switch 1 - Connect to the Fishfinder

Switch 2 - Connect to the Trolling motor

Switch 3 - Connect to the Lights

Switch 4 - Connect to the Homemade Livewell.

The switches have 3 prongs. +, Acc, and - . I am wanting to wire all of them to a deep cycle battery (usually no more than 2 will be running at once, if that). Anyways, Can anyone help my or possible do a diagram in paint for me on how to wire these up to a battery??? It would be GREATLY appreciate!!!

I am doing a conversion on my boat (got the idea from here) and wanted to do this! I hope its possible since I ordered the switches, lol!! Thanks in advance, Nick


----------



## ober51 (Jul 2, 2011)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=18766&hilit=wiring+diagram


----------



## D2VW14_20 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for that. I appreciate it. Iguess I need to see if someone around here knows how to do all that. Its kinda confusing to me as far as connecting the switch and the item to everything and how exactly its done. Thanks for the reference!


----------



## T-MAN (Jul 2, 2011)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19300

I think thats how the link is supposed to be done l:LOL2: 

This is my forum on a switch panel mount. take a look and see if it helps


----------



## D2VW14_20 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yea, I was going to mount it in one of those outside cable box style boxes. My issues it I can figure out the switch wiring (since its a lighted switch) and what piggy backs and what doesnt. Guess it will be a bunch of trial and error, lol.


----------



## ryan20021982 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think you wanted something like this right? The blue is the hot going to the accessory and then you need a negative still from the battery for each.







But after making that I would tell you that I don't think its a good idea to wire the trolling motor to one of those switches, they use alot of power and could easily fry a switch. Mine is just a 40lb thrust and requires a 50amp breaker and 6ga wire and the switches I think you are referring to are no where near capable of handling that. If I were you I would just add a plug to the trolling motor and this way you can just disconnect it if you don't want it hooked to the battery. Also you should fuse all of the accessory's you hook up.

Hope this helps


----------



## D2VW14_20 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you!

Yea, I already decided against the trolling motor. I should be able to connect the - on the ff, livewell, etc to - on the switch, no?


----------



## ryan20021982 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well the - is only for the LED so I would just use a distribution block before the switch and split from there and go to everything


----------

